# Sorry I'm new. Are all mites bad? Are these mites?



## IN2DEEP (Aug 7, 2007)

I almost threw away my exploding springtail culture, because it might have mites. (I kinda put a dozen or so in my tank when I sam them) So, I put it in a dish surrounded by 10% bleach till I find an answer. They don't seem to be producing fast, infact there may be less of them. The springs seem to spook them away rather than be attacked. They group together on older moss verses the newer leaves that the springs are all over. They look like eggs that have very short legs toward the front. (I don't have a microscope, but I have great eyesight and a big ass magnifying glass!) I haven't got a clear shot from the side but they kinda look like this:
http://www.urbanext.uiuc.edu/soil/SoilB ... 103_LR.jpg OR
http://www.zoology.ubc.ca/~srivast/mites/s/P6.html

Is there an easy way to tell the difference between orbatid mites (feeds on fungus) and predatory mites? This is a way cool site for identifying micro-bugs.
http://www.zoology.ubc.ca/~srivast/mites/group.html

I got these white earthworm-looking things (about four times the size of a big springtail) that turn clear if they touch something wet in the substrate. Anyone know what they are?


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Sorta. Mites will kill a fruit fly and springtail culture over time. They are predatory, on other insects. You probably have grain mites (little white boogers) I am guessing. They do migrate and infest many things when made available. Some beneficial mites eat other mites (they are brown, pink, or more often red). Grain mites are everywhere. In a springtail culture, it's basically a death sentance.

That being said, by all means feed them out. Especially if you have young frogs, pumilio, or thumbnails. I recall a story by Justin Yeager who observed some pumilio in Panama, feasting on a colony of mites inhabiting a flower.


A word of caution though. They will eventually ruin your day by migrating to other feeders. So feed them out for a day or two, and then trash the culture.

I hope that helps you.


----------



## IN2DEEP (Aug 7, 2007)

*.*

I thank you for the info. I will be ordering some non-living supplies from you soon. Can ff and spring cultures make it to Daytona (area), Florida? They do look like slow moving whie boogers, 2 funny. I was kinda pist about the culture, all I had to do was hold it in the tank and pick up a piece of paper towel or moss and it looked like it was snowing for a few minutes. Stupid mites! I searched "mites" on this site and read a full page of posts and didn't find what I was looking for, thanks again!

Do you know of an pics of a landfill that PDF's have infiltrated? I would like to use as reference for new viv.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I've turned to keeping my springtails on mite paper along with my FFs. Mite infested cultures are kept seperate from infested cultures. Keeps new mites out, and old mites in :twisted: I've got a couple cultures with brown mites in them along with springtails... the cycle varies on how many of what are in those cultures, but its interesting to have them. I plant to toss the mited cultures in frog tanks for really good microfauna. Mites, yum.


----------

